# Bluetooth from Blitzsafe



## shirl (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey everyone, Blitzsafe just started selling their new bluetooth "BlitzBlue G2" and I just placed my order using a coupon they sent out for $35 off & free shipping. Coupon code BT35. The new bluetooth has HD Music, hands free calls, voice control so I can use siri for everything from texting to music, usb charging and an aux. And it's portable so I can use it in any other car also. Great price and they are made in American, not some cheap foreign product. :heart:


----------

